
Ask HN: Is united blocking Linux laptops - samfisher83
When I tried to connect to United&#x27;s WiFi with a laptop with Ubuntu it would not connect. Dmesg kept saying trying to authenticate. It could connect with my phone. My phone could connect with the WiFi. Has any one had this issue?
======
Piskvorrr
Unlikely. I would suspect some quirk in the combination of AP and your WiFi
client, not a conspiracy.

~~~
samfisher83
I tried using my usb dongle too. Neither would connect, but they both
connected fine to my cell phone.

